# Shank for Threading Die



## Arcstar* (May 18, 2022)

Had to make a shank for my threading die.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 18, 2022)

Nice job Arc !


----------



## Arcstar* (May 18, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Nice job Arc !


Thanks


----------



## DavidR8 (May 18, 2022)

Very nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (May 18, 2022)

Arcstar* said:


> Thanks


Here's a pick of my heads Arc . Two are 3/4 heads , the small is a 9/16s head . Let me round up all the chasers as they are spread out amongst various places . I'm doing the best I can !   What size shanks does your turret take ? I have some good stuff . Tapping heads , floating holders etc .


----------



## Arcstar* (May 18, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks your too generous. Pretty sad compared to some of the guys on here.


----------



## Arcstar* (May 18, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Here's a pick of my heads Arc . Two are 3/4 heads , the small is a 9/16s head . Let me round up all the chasers as they are spread out amongst various places . I'm doing the best I can !   What size shanks does your turret take ? I have some good stuff . Tapping heads , floating holders etc .


No worries. I really do appreciate you (chasing) them down ...  Sorry bad joke. But seriously I do appreciate you.


----------



## benmychree (May 18, 2022)

The turret takes 1 - 1/2" shank tools, on my machine, I held the (larger) shank die head in a flanged holder bolted on to the turret face.


----------



## benmychree (May 18, 2022)

The two die heads look to be the external trip type, not the pull off type; external trip needs some sort of bracket to contact the die head's trip contact to cause it to open when the end of the thread is reached, all my die heads were the pull off type, so that when the stop on the turret was reached, the thread would pull against a spring in the die head causing the movable part of the head to continue to move forward a short distance and trip, causing the chasers to open,


----------



## Arcstar* (May 18, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Here's a pick of my heads Arc . Two are 3/4 heads , the small is a 9/16s head . Let me round up all the chasers as they are spread out amongst various places . I'm doing the best I can !   What size shanks does your turret take ? I have some good stuff . Tapping heads , floating holders etc .


I have 1 1/4" and 1" flanged tool holders. The hole in the Turret is 1 1/4". Definitely interested in some of the other stuff you mentioned. You may have things that I don't even know exist. So I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## Arcstar* (May 18, 2022)

benmychree said:


> The turret takes 1 - 1/2" shank tools, on my machine, I held the (larger) shank die head in a flanged holder bolted on to the turret face.


1 1/4" here. I've been making split bushings for the flanged tool holders. Probably not ideal but trying to get some more tooling. I think mmcmdl might be able to help in that dept


----------



## mmcmdl (May 18, 2022)

benmychree said:


> The two die heads look to be the external trip type, not the pull off type; external trip needs some sort of bracket to contact the die head's trip contact to cause it to open when the end of the thread is reached, all my die heads were the pull off type, so that when the stop on the turret was reached, the thread would pull against a spring in the die head causing the movable part of the head to continue to move forward a short distance and trip, causing the chasers to open,


The two Geometric heads release either way , pull or push .   The other , not so sure of anymore , I haven't used it since I got the 3/4 Geo head .


----------



## benmychree (May 18, 2022)

That large flanged holder is a good candidate for one of the 3/4" heads, if the shank is smaller, you can make a split sleeve for it.  I guess that I was mistaken as to the turret hole diameter; it has been 10 years since I sold my shop.  I think the smaller flanged holder is half of a adjustable holder that has a shank on the other half to fit the turret holes, they were used to make up for mislignment between the spindle and turret holes due to wear, the holes in the flange were made with lots of clearance, so the flange could be moved around into accurate alignment.


----------



## Brento (May 19, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Here's a pick of my heads Arc . Two are 3/4 heads , the small is a 9/16s head . Let me round up all the chasers as they are spread out amongst various places . I'm doing the best I can !   What size shanks does your turret take ? I have some good stuff . Tapping heads , floating holders etc .


I could look into using one close enough to set up in a MT2


----------

